# Background checks for a job



## purplestar (28 Jan 2010)

Don't know if anyone can help, but I have a question about background checks for a job...
A few years, I was involved in a drink driving accident where I was a drunk passenger in the car. I left the scene and was later contacted by Gardai and asked to make a statement to which I refused to do. 

Am wondering if as part of a job application, there is a requirement to run a background check on me, will this information be disclosed to a potential employer?


----------



## samanthajane (28 Jan 2010)

As far as I am aware you are only legally entitled to disclose anything that you were convicted of. And if a search is done on you that is the only information they are allowed to give out as well. 

Since you said you refused to give a statement, it doesn't sound like there is any information for them to find out. 

I wouldn't of thought many employers would actually run a criminal record back ground check in the first place. ( but i suppose that does depend on the job you are applying for) I remember seeing on one form that i had to disclose if i had ever been convicted of a crime, and i had to sign saying i was giving them my permission to do a check on me if they wanted to. 

If thats all there is to the story then you really had nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## Bonzo (29 Jan 2010)

Good answer samanthajane I would agree


----------



## Mpsox (29 Jan 2010)

I don't believe you can actually run a criminal record check in Ireland for most jobs, unless it is a job where you are working with children/vulnerable people or for jobs like the Gardai.

Reality is, you don't have a criminal record so don't worry


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Jan 2010)

Mpsox said:


> I don't believe you can actually run a criminal record check in Ireland for most jobs, unless it is a job where you are working with children/vulnerable people or for jobs like the Gardai.



That is what I had assumed as well. I presume no one has the right to look at my Garda file or even to enquire if there is one or not?


----------



## Sunny (29 Jan 2010)

Brendan said:


> That is what I had assumed as well. I presume no one has the right to look at my Garda file or even to enquire if there is one or not?


 
Actually more common than you think. Many financial instiutions will ask for permission to do a full background check not just in Ireland but in any Country that you were resident for any period of time. A friend of mine recently got a job in the civil service and had the same experience. He had to get clearence certs from the French police because he lived there for a year.


----------



## Purple (29 Jan 2010)

Brendan said:


> I presume no one has the right to look at my Garda file or even to enquire if there is one or not?


 You've let the cat out of the bag now Brendan! 
Is there a colourful past there that you'd like to share with the class?


----------



## Setanta12 (29 Jan 2010)

American MNCs (esp telecoms/utilities) with operations here will require people to overcome abckground checks. Indeed, I know of a recent example where an Irish utility company required an Irish engineer to pass one too.


----------



## samanthajane (2 Feb 2010)

Brendan said:


> That is what I had assumed as well. I presume no one has the right to look at my Garda file or even to enquire if there is one or not?


 
The job in which I was referring to was a part time job in a pub where I had to sign to say I was allowing them to do a criminal background check on me. It was a key holder position where i would be in charge of money, so i can understand them not wanting to employee someone which a conviction of theft. 

It didn't say on the form that they would be contacting the gardi to do the check, it just said a criminal back ground check, would this not be available anyway since if you were convicted of anything it's a matter of public record anyway. You always see reports in papers that "Mr Blogs" of "47 ask about money lane" was charged and fined €1000 for "whatever".


----------



## becky (2 Feb 2010)

HSE do Garda vetting for all employees as do a lot of public/voluntary orgainisations . The employee must provide all addresses from birth to date and give details of any convinctions. Overseas police clearances must also be provided by the employee. It's a lenghty process, something like 8 weeks for the Garda one.  If someone refuses, they won't be considered any further. I don't think pub owners would be given this informations about prospective employees.


----------



## z104 (4 Feb 2010)

Brendan said:


> That is what I had assumed as well. I presume no one has the right to look at my Garda file or even to enquire if there is one or not?


 

I know some recruitment agencies that have contacts in the station that will tell them if the person is known to them or will look up a name for them.
This is a fact. The person in the station will always receive a bottle or two at Christmas.

I would imagine that this is common.

I also know of estate agents that have contacts in a garda station that will look up a prospective tennant.


----------



## potnoodler (20 Feb 2010)

sure look what little Willie o Dea was up too, information passed on by  a Garda in casual conversation and then telling the Limerick leader journalist to "check his sources".
Nothing really surprises me in this island


----------

